# M9540D 4WD Front drive pinion



## texczech (Jun 2, 2010)

Have this M9540D that has the splines stripped on the front axle pinion shaft. Can this pinion shaft that has the pinion drive gear be replaced without removing the front axle & major teardown? It looks like that pinion gear can be removed and replaced without teardown. Also how critical is the gear contact, like in automotive ring gear & pinion setup. The parts picture shows that the 2 gears are available separate, so they must not be a matched set. Any advice on anyone who has done this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The Kubota parts website lists a bunch of M9540DT books. The one I looked at shows the pinion shaft as a gear kit. Not sure which book matches your tractor, but in my experience, even if the pinion does come out the front, replacing that alone is probably not the best approach for the repair. 

Although, there is this out there. https://www.ebay.com/c/627147264

You will want to drop the axle assembly and examine the pivot bushings as well, since bushing wear there is most likely the cause of the spline damage to begin with.


----------



## texczech (Jun 2, 2010)

*The pinion gear is offered as a "kit". The kit is a new pinion gear and the front drive shaft! No "ring gear" is offered in the kit. I checked with a Kubota dealer and they stock the pinion gear kit, but not the ring gear. The sales history showed 5 of the "kits" sold this year, but none of the ring gear for this years sales. Very interesting about this situation. Like the pinion gear can be purchased apart from the ring gear.*


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Judging from the pictures and parts info, it looks like it's more of a simple bevel gear setup similar to the outer axle/spindle assemblies, and not a traditional "ring and pinion" package. If so, then you should be okay to replace just the pinion.


----------

